# Any competitions in New Delhi, India?



## UtkrishtDhankar (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all Indian cubers!
Well, on the WCA website, only competitions listed for India are held in Mumbai, Kanpur etc. Why not New Delhi? Or are there competitions in ND, but not official ones?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi. There was Delhi open in past 2 years, this time it did not happen due to lack of organisers. For more updates about cubing in your country, kindly join the facebook group,
http://www.facebook.com/groups/170623786303534/


----------



## UtkrishtDhankar (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanx! Hope there'll be one this year. And by d way, if you started cubing in 2011, and got to a 14.96 ao12 in just one year, that's just freaking AMAZING! I've been cubing for... 3-4 years, i think, and i'm still not sub-30. :-(


----------

